# Swap Haul :)



## liibyz (May 28, 2010)

I got two swaps in from Makeupalley yesterday & My friend got me the new OPI Shrek Minis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The first swap(the top left), she cp'd me Tea Time pigment from a CCO & then she sent a HUGE sample size of Shimmer Time pigment as an extra. 

The second swap (the top right), I got empty eyeshadow pans to press pigments, OPI's Call my Cell-ery, OPI's Sonic Bloom, & Maybelline's Minty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& then my friend picked me up the minis. What's with the Cattitude?, Fiercely Fiona, Rumple's Wiggin', & Who the Shrek are you?

YAY FOR NEW THINGS.  Hope everyone is having a great friday!


----------



## Junkie (May 28, 2010)

Great haul! That Shrek n/p box is such a cute idea! I love the names


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 30, 2010)

Amazing stuff! You are so lucky to get  Tea Time pigment and a huge sample of Shimmertime pigment! I want them both for a while and hopefully that I'll find them someday. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 1, 2010)

Your lucky you got the Shrek nailpolishes!! I hope you enjoy :0


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Jun 1, 2010)

Enjoy your goodies! I have Shimmer Time pigment and I love it!


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

The pigments look gorgeous!


----------



## Care (Jun 1, 2010)

nice haul!!  Tea Time is one of my favorite pigments!  And now I'm lemming the mini shrek polishes, so cute!


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

great!! Those OPI minis are adorable.  I only ended up w/ Funky Dunkey (purple creme) from Shrek collection, so hope you enjoy all the shades!


----------



## raynebeau2 (Aug 24, 2010)

those nail polishes are so cute


----------



## n_c (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## littlepickle (Aug 24, 2010)

Yay, what a lovely haul!


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

those piggies look awesome


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

Love that Maybelline Nail Polish!


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 17, 2013)

tea time is beautiful! congrats


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice haul, enjoy it..


----------



## tears3101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sonic Bloom is amazing, it's a perfect turquoise duochrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Enjoy it


----------

